# The Music of Bela Bartok (1881-1945)



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

MusicSybarite said:


> Rumanian Dances Sz 68, Music for strings, percussion and celesta, Concerto for orchestra, and Violin concerto nº 2 would be a good introduction to this composer, the piano concertos as well. Then you should try the 6 string quatets, Sonata for two pianos and percussion, Cantata Profana, The Miraculous Mandarin and The Wood Prince. These works are a little more aggresive in language but highly enjoyable.


----------

